# hi all



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

hi my names Alan and im from Lanarkshire in Scotland i used to keep mice and rat a few years ago but gave them up due to work commitments and to concentrate on my breeding and showing my British finches now ive got a bit more time i can get back into them again    

well thats about looking now to posting on the site

Alan


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya , welcome to the forum


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Alan and welcome to the forum 

What sort of finches did you breed, and did you do mules and hybrids too or just pure ones? I really like some of the colour variant greenfinches (also the starlings but they are softbills aren't they?)


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

i keep most of the brit finches but im going to concentrate on building a line up of green finches yea i do mules and hybrids as well...some of the colour variants are amazing im hoping to pick up some colour variant red polls this winter

and yea starlings are a softbill


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## amentalcat (Jul 16, 2009)

Hiya Alan,

Welcome to the forum

Ali xx


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Alan, welcome to our forum


----------

